
Good news for Equal Pay Day: There is no gender pay gap - brisance
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/op-eds/good-news-for-equal-pay-day-there-is-no-gender-pay-gap
======
cuchoi
I think it is easy to dismiss everything as "choices". But why are people
taking different paths? Did they have the same opportunities? Was the
environment welcoming for both?

The 2017 top 500 CEO ranking included more female chiefs than any previous
list since the first Fortune 500 ran in 1955. They were 6.4% -- 32 out of 500.

~~~
throwaway92224
Perhaps the shoe is on the other foot -- if we search fruitlessly for robust
evidence of discrimination, why assume anything is wrong?

Assume for a moment that we investigate and find that people do indeed have
the same opportunities and the environment is equally welcoming. Would that be
it, case closed?

~~~
1auralynn
Sometimes when you just accidentally find out a male coworker is making way
more than you (for lower quality work even), then you don't have to search
very far. For a lot of women, we assume that there is discrimination because
it happens to us directly, so further research into the extent of the problem
seems very warranted.

~~~
throwaway92224
_Sometimes when you just accidentally find out a male coworker is making way
more than you (for lower quality work even), then you don 't have to search
very far._

This is not the smoking gun it appears to be. Men also encounter male
coworkers with the same job, who do worse work and make more money than them.

 _For a lot of women, we assume that there is discrimination because it
happens to us directly, so further research into the extent of the problem
seems very warranted._

But what do we do when the research suggests that discrimination is not a
major driver of macro-trends in men's and women's career outcomes?

(Any research that showed there was _no_ discrimination would of course be
suspect, because there are legitimate discrimination cases prosecuted each and
every year.)

~~~
1auralynn
Right, but my point is that if you have actively experienced discrimation,
you're less likely to judge the research as unwarranted. You can argue with my
off-the-cuff example, but as you mentioned there are many documented cases of
discrimination that are hard to argue with.

The 2-6% difference in wages (depending on which study you read
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_pay_gap_in_the_United_S...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_pay_gap_in_the_United_States))
can still be very significant.

And of course we should continue to discuss all the other reasons women don't
end up going into high paying jobs.

~~~
throwaway92224
_Right, but my point is that if you have actively experienced discrimination,
you 're less likely to judge the research as unwarranted._

The research is warranted, but seems not to support the idea that
discrimination is a major driver in the difference in career outcomes or
lifetime earnings.

 _And of course we should continue to discuss all the other reasons women don
't end up going into high paying jobs._

Why should we do that?

------
meesterdude
There are so many documented cases of inequal pay... I don't know where to
begin.

The article isn't bunk though - it does point out cases that appear to be pay
inequality but are actually functions of behavior; such as men preferring
"things" and women preferring "people" \- where the latter does not scale.

But that doesn't make this article right, either. Women are often taken
advantage of in payscale - largely because the less agreeable men can take
advantage of the typically more agreeable women. We see this in the news, and
I have friends who have been through it.

I think a better argument to make would be that pay inequality is not so cut &
dry. Sometimes it's really just the result of side effects (like women uber
drivers earning less), and other times it is discriminatory (like hollywood).

Still, I was surprised (more disappointed) to see such an accredited author
making such a poor argument in an article. Needed some more time in the
thinking oven if you ask me.

------
cuchoi
Here there is one piece of evidence that the author decided to ignore:
[https://ctl.yale.edu/sites/default/files/basic-page-
suppleme...](https://ctl.yale.edu/sites/default/files/basic-page-
supplementary-materials-
files/science_facultys_subtle_gender_biases_favor_male_students.pdf)

------
TheAnig
In related news, the sky is blue and the water is wet. I honestly doubt anyone
seriously believes in the pay gap hogwash, unless they are very conveniently
pushing an agenda that is set to capitalize on this.

~~~
hanselot
Just give the SJW's time to wake up. Always the same shit in the comments
section.

~~~
ionised
You're proving that point spectacularly.

------
woodandsteel
The Washington Examiner also claims that global climate change is a hoax, and
that Trump is the greatest president of all time.

------
nontechdude1
how come nobody is passing a bill so i can get a raise if i'm bad at salary
negotiation?!

